# The Queens fitness journal.



## Corvs Queen (May 18, 2006)

So, here's the deal. July of 2004 I was around 155 pounds and wore a size 10 from American Eagle. I am tall so it looked proportionate for me. I am about 5'9'' so I think that I can get by with a little extra weight. All my life I have had large thighs and a bum. It comes from Clogging. I am now a size 12 or 14 depending on the cut. I am desperate to loose some weight. I don't want to be a size 2 with zero percent body fat. I'm realistic. I just want to be able to buy clothes without crying my eyes out when I try them on. I hate it. I pisses me off so much that I let myslef go. I am open for suggestions for exercize routines. I am a housewife so I stay at home ALL the time. I am considering taking up jogging. I know that I won't be able to jog for long but every little bit helps right? Also, basically, I'm just looking for a support group to keep me on track. I need someone to be up front with me. Someone to confess to if and when I fall off the wagon. Someone to lead me down a healthy path. So, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

You came to the right place!! I started a journal a few months ago and it has been great motivation and inspiration. and the support you'll get here is great.

I really think to start off, you should do brisk walking. You don't want to jump right into jogging and kill yourself and then lose motivation. Besides, walking really is great for you. I'd say start off doing 3-4 times a week if you can for at least 20 minutes. Then increase slowly over time to 30 minutes and when you feel comfortable do some jogging. Do like 5 minutes walking, One minute jogging, and repeat. That'll be a great start!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 18, 2006)

Thanks sooooo much. I will give your suggestion a try. Also, what excercize do you do when it's icky outside?


----------



## Janice (May 18, 2006)

You can do aerobic exercise indoors, buy a workout DVD or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jennifer's advice is exactly what I would have reccomended, you don't want to start too fast or too much at first. Go slow, break your body into it's new routine. Results won't be immediate, but when you do start seeing them nothing is more rewarding!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_You can do aerobic exercise indoors, buy a workout DVD or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jennifer's advice is exactly what I would have reccomended, you don't want to start too fast or too much at first. Go slow, break your body into it's new routine. Results won't be immediate, but when you do start seeing them nothing is more rewarding!_

 
I'm partail about aerobic dvd's...only b/c i'm completely uncoordinated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but your could invest in some dumbell's, resistance bands and maybe a yoga ball and then get a dvd that gives you the coresponding exercises. or you could look online for excercises. I'm not sure of the website, but I know there are ones that are free...I'm sure someone here could point you in the right direction.

You might not see results immediately but you will feel them within a month! and that will really motivate you to keep going!


----------



## Wattage (May 18, 2006)

You may want to consider getting a pass to one of your local rec centres. I know many have punch card systems that allow you to use up as you wish - not on a per month basis. These are great when you want to exercise but the weather is not cooperating. Also, it may be a good way to ease you into considering a gym membership!

In terms of at home equipment, try it out at a rec centre before you buy. A lot of my clients love exercise balls, but some absolutely hate them. I think getting a set of free weights, as Jennifer suggested, is a great idea. You really can't go wrong with these and can pump iron while watching your fave TV progs!!

DVDs are for some people, not for others. You really have to try it out and see what works best for you. Most movie stores have ones you can rent or pick up previously viewed. This is a good way to find out if you respond to this type of exercise and find brands you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH! Keep us posted!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Yay! Just checking in and cheering you on! Right now I concern mostly with working up a sweat...anything until I can get to a point where I do something more strenous... I super clean my apartment with dance music on... and I've purchased a few workout dvds... good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey there everyone. I have to admit that it was long after I first posted this topic, that I finally did something. I have been doing TURBO JAM and riding my exercize bike for at least 20 minutes everytime I exercize. Which I excerize for four days and rest for one. I have been eating healthier too. Three small, healthy meals a day with two snacks. So far I've lost 7 pounds. I'm really jazzed about the progress. It's been rough because of the hubby. He still eats like he wants and it is temptation for me. But so far, I've been strong. I even resisted fried Jalapeno poppers from McDonald's yesterday. Just had a small salad and a yogurt cup minus the granola. Thanks so much for the words of encouragement and simply for just checking in on me. I apologize for the delayed response but I hope you all understand. I will for sure keep you updated on my progresss. Also, I know how bad some diet food can be so occasionally I will post a recipe in the healthy recipe sticky. Ones that I've tried that taste good, fill me up and still are healthy for me. So, thanks again everyone!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, no worries! We are glad you are keeping us in the loop - even if only once in a while. Congrats on the 7 lbs - wow, you must feel amazing!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, thanks! I really do feel amazing. I never thought in my life that I would be exercizing. Now I actually look forward to it. And, I'm antsy on my off days because I feel like a lazy bum if don't exercize. I know that the off day is important. You know, to give my body a bit of recovery but still, I like exercizing now. Thanks again everyone. You all are great!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 12, 2006)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello Girlies! I just got through doing my 20 minute Turbo Jam video and I rode the exercize bike for 35 minutes. 16.7 Kilometers or 10.38 miles. I feel great. Stinky, but great nonetheless. Thanks so much for the kind words and encouragement. It really helps a lot.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow your doing really good! Ya!

Anywho...you should check out www.sparkpeople.com
They have lists of really good exercises with demos and everything. Its helped me out a lot since I don't have a way to get to and from a gym and I'm in the middle of moving so buying large equipment isn't really the greatest plan.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello girls! So, I just got through riding my exercize bike for 35 minutes for 20 kilometers (around 12.43) miles. I kept my heart rate up the whole time. After that I did the Turbo Jam Ab Jam DVD. Man, I know I'll feel that in the morning. So far so good. But, I won't post my weight loss this week because I'm not weighing myself this week. Girl troubles and all. So, thanks everyone and any advice/encouragement is greatly appreciated. Later gators!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 15, 2006)

So, just got through exercizing for today. I really didn't feel like it but I got off my ass anyways. I did my Turbo Jam Cardio Party. The first one. It's a 40 minute cardio workout. Man, it kicked my ass! Then after that, I rode the bike for 30 minutes. 15 kilomerter (around 9.40 miles). I feel worn down completely. But I am so glad that I exercized today. Oh, and as for my diet. Today, I had a bowl of honey nut Corn Flakes with fat free milk. A "diet" pizza with a thin whole wheat crust, minimal sauce, pine nuts and asparagus. An apple for snack and brown rice with 4 ounces of chicken and pineapple chunks. So, a pat on the back for me. Yippie!!!


----------



## islandblossom (Jul 16, 2006)

great job on the exercising as well as eating the right foods. keep it up! you're doing great.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 16, 2006)

So, I did my TJ 20 minute workout and rode the bike 20 minutes tonight. It was extremely hot here tonight so I didn't feel like doing more. I had honey nut Corn Flakes w/fatf free milk for breakfast. A small salad with turkey and feta chees for lunch. And couscous with chicken and green beans for dinner. So now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 23, 2006)

So, I fell off the bandwagon most of last week. I only exercized Monday because I was in Germany. Anyways, I did my 20 minute workout yesterday followed with 30 minutes on the bike. Today, I did my 40 minute dvd followed by 30 minutes on the bike. I am so proud of myself. Plus, when I loose 5 pounds, my hubby buys me MAC to say "keep up the good work". I feel great. My skin is clearer and I sleep like a baby when I sleep. Anyways, GO ME!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 24, 2006)

So, I did my 20 minute TJ video and rode the bike for 30 minutes with my heart at 155 beats per minute the whole time. I am wiped out. I am totally sure that I will sleep good tonight. It's funny, the more I exercize, the more I look forward to it. Plus, I've lost 8 pounds. YAY!!!!!!! I can't stop smiling when I think of that.


----------

